# Horse im interested in....what do you rhink???



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

anyone?????


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He is definately georgeous but looks mighty expensive to me. Looks very well put together from what I can see but I'm terrible at critiquing. Also, I just had to say the braiding job on him is just incredible, especially his tail. I want to learn to braid like that someday.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^yeah haha he is very pretty i think.....especially because i tend to be hard on tbs  

hes only in the mid five figures  which im happy about

i shouldnt say only haha but i mean its alot less expensive than what me and my family are used to looking at


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Isn't the mid five figures like 50,000 or so? I thought 10,000 was a lot for my horse. Well let me know if you try him out or anything he looks like an awesome horse.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^okay i deff will!!! thanks!!!!! yeah around 50,000 70,000


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> ^okay i deff will!!! thanks!!!!! yeah around 50,000 70,000


wait...are you saying they are asking $50k or more for that TB.

I agree he's really pretty, can jump fairly well...but IMHO, if that is the ammount they are asking, he isn't worth it. Unless he has one of a kind bloodlines, and a GREAT show record...and even that might not be enough.

To me, he definately is NOT worth that much....I'd never pay that much for a horse even if it was a friesian or whatever.

$10,000 is the MAX I'd pay for him. Call me cheap, but that's my opinion.

I do, however, like the way he's built, and how the carries himself over jumps.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> xoLivxo said:
> 
> 
> > ^okay i deff will!!! thanks!!!!! yeah around 50,000 70,000
> ...


I agree 110%


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

hes got a good show record..placing very high in ocala and wellington. and placing high in ariat medals.

10k????? i hardly ever see A-AA circut horses under 20k. but i guess thats you opoinion


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> xoLivxo said:
> 
> 
> > ^okay i deff will!!! thanks!!!!! yeah around 50,000 70,000
> ...


i agree too! i think its crazy how people go out and spends like $100,000 on a show horse. (no offense to anyone) there was a show horse for sale in my area for that much and IMO he wasn't the prettiest thing. i think you can find a much better horse for a less amount of money. i have seen that alot of fancy shmancy show barns sell there show horses for too much money. i think you can move on and find something better. id never pay that much, and hes only a Thoroughbred. hes more money then the Friesians and the Gypsy Vanners that ive seen for sale. :shock: :roll:


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah i agree hes only a TB......not a warmblood but hes worth around 50,000. i dont know how much they are asking.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

that is WAY 2 much! omg! seriously i wouldnt may that at all hes built down hill either that or a major sway back and i just dont think hes very pretty. I mean theres a Born hunter jumper at my barn and is selling for only 35,000$ and shes competed and won many awards. So I think what they are asking for this horse is 2 much. your choice tho.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah...thats okay!! haha i need all the input i can get! so thanks everyone!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

glad to help


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

If he were in the $10,000 range I could see spending the money on him.
But he's not.
He's built downhill, has a very steep croup, straight shoulder, short and undefined neck.. there isn't much I do like about him actually. 
I can't see ANY reason he should have that big of a price tag on him.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Im sorry but i hate the way he carries himself! He looks lolopy and hard off the leg. Especially from how she is driving with her seat! He is also very down hill and just not nice in the way he moves at all.

He also climbs fences rarther than making a nice shape and taking off correctly.

A definate no from me, but its up to you as he is to be yours.

Elz x


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's conformation is far from what I would consider. I wouldn't buy him. He does have good form over fences and has a cute face, but he's build is far from what I like to see, especially for the price. Having said that, in the area I'm in a lot of people would pay that kind of money for a horse like that.

I would keep looking.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't really like him, I think you can find a better horse for that price range.

However as price goes I don't think he is overpriced. In my area 20k is a pretty standard price for a nicely put together horse with a limited show record. I personally won't spend more than 30k on a horse, but I don't think it's unheard of. 

We have a few horse in very high 5 figure range at my barns.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

to be competitive in the english world you have to have a nice horse ... i haven friends who have spend more then $50k for a horse .. and friends who have spent less ... i know some people would say it's crazy but thats not out of the norm ...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

karley.hall said:


> to be competitive in the english world you have to have a nice horse ... i haven friends who have spend more then $50k for a horse .. and friends who have spent less ... i know some people would say it's crazy but thats not out of the norm ...


 :twisted: I loved kicking those girls' butts with my $7500 TB mare... hahaha. 

But I have to agree, $50k for a fairly competitive horse (I'd say national level, not international) does seem like a lot, but it's not out of the norm.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OMG... :shock: I think I just had sticker shock! I guess I always knew that horses sold for that kind of [email protected] me I was thinking mid 5's was like $5000 dollars and I was like, oh yea...great horse for the money... :lol: My husband and I are thinking about building a house and keeping it around $70,000 for what we need...LOL...goes to show you it takes all kinds to make the world go 'round!!!! :lol: All that being said...I wouldn't know the first thing about buying a horse of that quality and money! So I wish you the very best of luck and happy hunting for your new horse! :wink:


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

He has that big of a price tag on him because people don't look at the 'cheap' horses... because the 'cheap' horses aren't good enough.
He's not worth 50,000. They just think he is... and I want everyone else to think so, too.
I really don't like much about this horse, either. He doesn't round in his jumps, so he wouldn't go that far in hunter. His muscling is kind of... well, crap in my opinion. Very hollow, not a lot of topline.
I'll be the first to say this and everyone can jump on me if they'd like, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks this. If you had enough money to play with these kinds of horses, you wouldn't need our opinions on a little dinky forum. I guess you're trying to show off with horses that aren't even yours... and I don't have the slightest clue as to why. I'm trying not to be mean when I say this, but please be a little more mature.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't really think his conformation is that good...he looks kinda downhill, & I don't think he's all that muscular... 
Anyway, I also do NOT think the price matches up with the horse. He is deff. not worth $50,000. :shock: I agree, people do that. Well I'm sure if anyone were to pay that much for him they're outta their minds, lol there's probably a way cheaper horse that does better than him. He doesn't look top of the line to me, either.
They should have him set at a lower price, no way is he worth 50 grand. He's cute, though.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

mayfieldk said:


> He has that big of a price tag on him because people don't look at the 'cheap' horses... because the 'cheap' horses aren't good enough.
> He's not worth 50,000. They just think he is... and I want everyone else to think so, too.
> I really don't like much about this horse, either. He doesn't round in his jumps, so he wouldn't go that far in hunter. His muscling is kind of... well, crap in my opinion. Very hollow, not a lot of topline.
> I'll be the first to say this and everyone can jump on me if they'd like, but I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks this. If you had enough money to play with these kinds of horses, you wouldn't need our opinions on a little dinky forum. I guess you're trying to show off with horses that aren't even yours... and I don't have the slightest clue as to why. I'm trying not to be mean when I say this, but please be a little more mature.


$50,000 is definitely the norm in the A circuit for hunters. And just because someone is asking for advice about this horse doesn't make them any different then anyone else asking advice about any other horse.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i agree with the above ... thats the norm for that world, been there and i can say it from experience.

and it's always nice to get other peoples opinions cause the more eyes you have look something over the better ... 

lets try and stay nice and not be too forceful with personal opinions


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

In all honesty I am SHOCKED that it would place that well at any A or AA show. It just is not that nice. Not a great jump and doesn't look all that highly trained either. I could see it placing well as a b or c rated show horse. Not A and deffinately not AA.
I wouldn't pay more than 10,000 ish for that horse (but I wouldn't buy it haha).
I have only owned TB's so it's nothing against TB's (tho TB's do sell for less than warmbloods) it's just not a nice horse for shows rated that highly


----------

